

Coolest DOS games of all time [txt list] - ballard
https://gist.github.com/steakknife/6750480/raw/gistfile1.txt

======
benologist
There are some enormous, gaping holes in your list - Sierra, Origin,
Microprose, Epic, Apogee (lots of games before Jazz Jackrabbit), iD, Bullfrog
(I think was DOS, may have been Win95) and lots more!

Many of the games on [http://gog.com/](http://gog.com/) deserve a mention!

